# OT: Bucks Deal



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

The Bucks are gonna deal Cassell and Ervin Johnson to Minnesota for Peeler and Joe Smith...


(good deal for MINN IMO)


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

I saw that on the trade board, but I won't believe it until I see some confirmation... that's gotta be the most lopsided trade of the year, if it really goes through.


----------



## BBallFan (Jul 13, 2002)

it'd make sense of the Bucks got Terrell Brandon... but not Joe Smith and Peeler


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Ernies revenge for not being allowed to talk to Washington...


I thought Troy Hudson was the man at the point up there now.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

it's a done deal, I heard it on the radio...


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Good grief... I wonder if the Bucks can sue for Grunfeld for malpractice or something?

Make a god-awful, cap-killing trade on your way out the door (to Washington!), as the guy who just got fired from Washington (MJ) is about to take over!?

That's got to be about the cheapest, most ridiculous move I've ever seen... I seriously think the league should be looking at it.

... and no, I'm not at all surprised Kevin McHale is involved.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

LOL, I guess the Bucks really do want to keep Payton.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> Good grief... I wonder if the Bucks can sue for Grunfeld for malpractice or something?
> 
> Make a god-awful, cap-killing trade on your way out the door (to Washington!), as the guy who just got fired from Washington (MJ) is about to take over!?
> ...


I hear it might be MJ calling the shots.... it's rumored MJ wanted Ford...


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HAWK23</b>!
> 
> 
> I hear it might be MJ calling the shots.... it's rumored MJ anted Ford...


I'll believe that when I see it too. I'm not a fan of Ford but I'm really not a fan of trading anyone to get Joe Smith and Anthony Peeler!

Gonna move this thread over to the Bucks forum to generate some conversation there


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HAWK23</b>!
> 
> 
> I hear it might be MJ calling the shots.... it's rumored MJ wanted Ford...


Ford is an MJ player. Heart, personality, charisma.

But Smith? Peeler? He didn't get enough if he did this trade.


I tend to think Ernie is giving the Bucks management the finger.


:no:


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

Bucks Roster:
http://www.nba.com/bucks/roster/index.html

(Smith and Peeler are there)

Wolves Roster:
http://www.nba.com/timberwolves/roster/

(Cassell and Johnson there)


MJ Rumored to be behind the Ford pick:

http://insider.espn.go.com/insider/story?id=1573512


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Well, whoever is behind it, it's an utterly shamefully bad trade for the Bucks.

Pitiful


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

This deal sends a message.

By moving Cassell, the Bucks management has pretty much shown Gary Payton that they want him to end his career in Milwaukee and tutor his replacement, TJ Ford. 

Adding Peeler and Joe Smith isn't bad either, because Smith is servicable and Peeler is simply filler and eventual cap space. The Bucks already have their SG/SF combo in Desmond Mason and Michael Redd.

Joe Smith >> Ervin Johnson
Sam Cassell >> Anthony Peeler

Put me down right now, Joe Smith will average at least 16.5ppg this season and will thrive in the Bucks system. Peeler will get his 7ppg off the bench backing up both Desmond and Redd.

Excellent trade by the Bucks and good for the T'Wolves, too. I believe they must have a deal in the works with Brandon, too.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> This deal sends a message.
> 
> By moving Cassell, the Bucks management has pretty much shown Gary Payton that they want him to end his career in Milwaukee and tutor his replacement, TJ Ford.
> ...


Smith has an ERobesque contract though... the kind you don't take on. They could have gotten more for Cassell I think


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> 
> 
> Smith has an ERobesque contract though... the kind you don't take on. They could have gotten more for Cassell I think


I disagree.

Joe Smith went from being an undersized PF in the West where the most talented position is the PF to the lowly East. I think he not only becomes productive, but he could be huge as his confidence grows. 

As for Cassell, he has always had little trade value because of the stigma of him being a cancer and a "me first" PG. I think the trade is as even as it could possibly get.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> This deal sends a message.
> 
> By moving Cassell, the Bucks management has pretty much shown Gary Payton that they want him to end his career in Milwaukee and tutor his replacement, TJ Ford.
> ...


I agree completely except about Smith getting 16.5, if that happens then Anthony Mason must be gone.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Man alive... Joe Smith is under contract for *$24.5 Million* for the next four years! Basically, he's getting $6M per, and his production has declined for 3 years in a row despite Minnesota being in need of someone with his talent.

Oh yeah, his knee was hurt last year too.

He kills cap room and he's not going to add anything to this team. He brings nothing they don't get from Tim Thomas, Anthony Mason, or Toni Kukoc.

He's a waste, a slug, and a bum.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> Man alive... Joe Smith is under contract for *$24.5 Million* for the next four years! Basically, he's getting $6M per, and his production has declined for 3 years in a row despite Minnesota being in need of someone with his talent.
> 
> Oh yeah, his knee was hurt last year too.
> ...


If he averages 17ppg and 8rpg this year, will you retract those statements?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> 
> 
> If he averages 17ppg and 8rpg this year, will you retract those statements?


The only way he could do that is if Anthony is gone.


----------



## shroombal (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> 
> 
> If he averages 17ppg and 8rpg this year, will you retract those statements?


and watch him stink away on the bench...


And how will Peelr get 7ppg behind two guyz? Datz just crazy. 


The Bucks seriously could've gotten more.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

Mason is not going to start over Smith. Not only is Smith younger, but he has more size and is a better all-around player. 

Smith went from 20mpg in the West, which is loaded with PF talent, to the East where the competetion at that spot is virtually nill. 17ppg isn't a reach by any means.

I'm taking not of you people who are doging Smith. I'll be asking for your public appologizes.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> Mason is not going to start over Smith. Not only is Smith younger, but he has more size and is a better all-around player.
> 
> Smith went from 20mpg in the West, which is loaded with PF talent, to the East where the competetion at that spot is virtually nill. 17ppg isn't a reach by any means.
> ...


I'm not dogging him, but if Smith starts then I think you could be right. He has talent he just has some weak heart. Let's hope a resigned Payton can light a fire under his butt.

Peeler will NOT, repeat after me, NOT be on this team. He has a team option and the Bucks will exercise it, so they can pay Gary Payton what he desires. It looks like Payton will be in Milwaukee.


----------



## shroombal (Jul 17, 2002)

GM Ernie Grunfield... the Next Wizards GM has already said Anthony Peeler will be released...

There goes ur 7ppg idea.

And George Karl needs Anthony Mason's FT Shooting...So Mason will start!


----------



## brazys (Jul 17, 2002)

*talking about who will step up for bucks...*

it's about time to give Michael Redd starting spot. He could average 20ppg. However with this trade Bucks organisation was further sent into rebuilding state of mind... unless Payton stays.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> Mason is not going to start over Smith. Not only is Smith younger, but he has more size and is a better all-around player.
> 
> Smith went from 20mpg in the West, which is loaded with PF talent, to the East where the competetion at that spot is virtually nill. 17ppg isn't a reach by any means.
> ...


I think you're thinking of another guy... Joe Smith averaged 7.5 ppg last year.

I'll duely apologize if he sets the world on fire, but I don't see it happening 

Also, I heard on the radio that the Bucks plan to simply release Peeler :no:


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

Yeah, Peeler's a good team player, but too bad they dont have any space. I gotta agree with RetroSpace about the trade being pretty fair, as the Bucks finally dumped Cassell. However, I dont think Smith will get 17 ppg, nor will he suck as much as the other ppl here say he will. The East is undersized and Smith played OK during his minutes in minny.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FanOfAll8472</b>!
> Yeah, Peeler's a good team player, but too bad they dont have any space. I gotta agree with RetroSpace about the trade being pretty fair, as the Bucks finally dumped Cassell. However, I dont think Smith will get 17 ppg, nor will he suck as much as the other ppl here say he will. The East is undersized and Smith played OK during his minutes in minny.


I just think they could have gotten more for Cassell :|

They probably could have gotten Spree for two years, who would have helped more and had a shorter contract than Smith. A GP, Spree, DMase, Thomas lineup would be pretty good and it'd be lot's of fun to see the rest of Karl's hair fall out trying to coach them.

As far as Joe Smith, I don't think moving east is gonna help him much. Anyone Remember the half season or so he stunk up the court in Detroit? No one in Detroit does :sour:


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

Bump.

Just came to own up. I was off on Smith.

11ppg, 8.5rpg in 29.7mpg. I was close. He did hit for 13 and 10 in the playoffs though.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Smith didn't exactly tear things up this year, but I don't think you'll find any Bucks fans that were disappointed with him. His days of being a major threat are gone, but he's a very quality big man for this team.


----------

